# More wolf vs big game



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I just received this email.

Kind of interesting. Just some FYI



> Dear Governor Otter;
> 
> This is just a friendly shot across the bow to bring to your attention an impending threat that will severely hamper
> future funding of the Idaho Department of Fish and Game. Under your watch, those "professional wildlife managers"
> ...


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Does anybody know which Utah politicians Favor wolf reintroduction over maintaining big game?


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

That's a great ;letter. I'd like to see that reported on the news.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Cougars and Coyotes. Why are they so acceptable?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> Re: More wolf vs big game
> by Iron Bear on Fri Apr 09, 2010 2:35 pm
> 
> Cougars and Coyotes. Why are they so acceptable?


Who is saying they are? Not sure of your point... :?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> Cougars and Coyotes. Why are they so acceptable?


Why? Probably because they haven't brought huge elk populations down to record lows like wolves have.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*Hope the author doesn't expect much!*

I see a couple of big problems with the letter written to Idaho's Governor. First, Mr. Lobo is from MT and second ID is following the wolf management plan accepted by US fish and Wildlife. I think sportsmen all agree that the wolf recovery act has gotten out of hand and that some balanced wildlife management practices should be put in place. Idaho has implemented a wolf hunting season and limited quotas on harvest; it has an accepted plan in place and has to my understanding played by the rules on this issue. Short of succeeding from the union, what do you expect the Governor of Idaho to do?

One other glaring factor that most nimrods forget to think about is habitat. The Sellway Bitterroot had a massive forest fire back in the 1930's and as a result of the fire, elk populations exploded. As with Western Wyoming on moose, Northern Idaho has been hampered with limiting elk habitat. The forest circus and other federal and state land managers have suppressed fire which has allowed these areas to become thickly wooded coniferous forests again, limiting good elk forage. Yes the wolf is a big factor on herd numbers, but another large part of the pie is habitat. I do not profess to be a wolf lover, but I allso do not think that hunters should cry wolf over every wildlife problem. We sure as HE!! Can't blame the lack of mule deer in Utah on increasing wolf numbers!

My take on the situation&#8230;&#8230;Big


----------

